# This is pure awesome



## Pantmaker (Nov 27, 2015)

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/bik/5311593111.html


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 27, 2015)

Will you get mad at me if I LMAO?


----------



## Boris (Nov 28, 2015)

I knew Vince could come up with something constructive if he set his leaf blower aside for just a little while.


----------



## Evans200 (Nov 28, 2015)

A good bath in Evaporust should make it shiny again.


----------



## vincev (Nov 30, 2015)

So much work for such a mess.


----------



## Boris (Nov 30, 2015)

vincev said:


> So much work for such a mess.




Oh well, I'm sure you did the best you could.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 30, 2015)

That thing reminds me of a Mexican Fiesta Pinata. Nice work vince!


----------



## bairdco (Dec 1, 2015)

Says it was a charity bike made by "knots for love." That's pretty cool.

I hope "locks for love" never makes one. Last thing I wanna see is a bike covered in human hair.


----------

